# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Oproep voor nieuwe peiling

## Leontien

Elke maand maak ik een enquete over een onderwerp wat ik in het nieuws tegenkom. Ik weet dan natuurlijk niet of de onderwerpen jou aanspreekt. Daarom kun je, als je over een bepaalde onderwerp een enquete wilt houden, reageren op dit bericht. Je mag natuurlijk ook zelf een enquete samenstellen en posten.


Groetjes,


Leontien
Medewerker MediCity.nl

----------


## Wendy

Hoi Leontien,

Ik zag dat je een artikel over winterdepressie had geplaatst. Ik ben gewoon benieuwd of veel mensen daar last van hebben en dan ook zo'n lichttherapie doen. Misschien zou je daar een enquete over kunnen houden?

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## otrivinjunk

misschien is het wel handig om een enquete te houden of een nieuw topic te starten over het ziektekostenstelsel waar we nu bijna een jaar ervaring mee hebben. wellicht hebben meer mensen dingen ontdekt waar ze achteraf niet zo vrolijk van worden: als voorbeeld mijn bericht in het topic prostaatproblemen.

even een tip voor alle lezers: nu het jaar op zijn eind loopt toch maar eens naar onze ziektekostenverzekering kijken. vooral de dekkingen van aanvullende polissen loont toch de moeite. aan den lijve ondervonden. gewone fysiotherapie wordt dus volledig vergoed door mijn verz. maar voor bijzondere verrichtingen (bekkenbodem) geldt bij mijn maatschappij een maximum van 6 tot 9 behandelingen. (afhankelijk van welk pakket je hebt) deze voorwaarden verschillen per maatschappij. dus niet alleen kijken waar je het goedkoopst uit bent maar meer of de dekking op jouw situatie van toepassing is.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Otrivinjunk,

Dit is een goede tip van je. Ik maak een nieuwe rubriek aan die gewijd is aan de zorgverzekering. Misschien maak ik ook een nieuwe enquete.
Bedankt.

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## Nora

Makkelijk om zo een overzicht te krijgen van wat er gebeurd rondom de zorgverzekering.

----------


## Agnes574

> Elke maand maak ik een enquete over een onderwerp wat ik in het nieuws tegenkom. Ik weet dan natuurlijk niet of de onderwerpen jou aanspreekt. Daarom kun je, als je over een bepaalde onderwerp een enquete wilt houden, reageren op dit bericht. Je mag natuurlijk ook zelf een enquete samenstellen en posten.
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> 
> Leontien
> Medewerker MediCity.nl


Hoi Leontien,zou het niet een goed idee zijn om eens een enquete te openen ivm met afvallen,terug in 'shape' komen voor de zomer of iets dergelijks??
Ik merk op het forum dat er toch een aantal mensen zijn die problemen hebben met hun gewicht of hoe ze er qua lichaam uitzien...
Misschien heb jij nog artikels die je kunt plaatsen die nuttige informatie bevatten omtrent gezonde voeding en verantwoord afvallen???
voor mij zijn ze in ieder geval meer dan welkom!!!
grtjs Agnes
PS:mijn probleem(dat ik niet kon reageren op het forum;verloren)is gelukkig opgelost...bedankt in ieder geval voor je reactie daarop!!!

----------


## Wendy_w

Misschien is een enquete over verslavingen bij jongeren wel een goed thema, omdat er steeds meer jongeren verslaafd zijn aan alcohol en drugs, en voor al alcohol komt meer voor. Her is misschien eens goed om te pijlen bij de ouders hoeveel deze weten van verslavingen en hoe ze verslavingen kunne herkennen bij hun eigen kinderen.

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## Leontien

Agnes en Wendy, bedankt voor jullie ideeën. Ik ga ermee aan de slag.

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## lspkbm1

Wees voorzichtig met het veranderen van de ziektekosten verzekeraar. Niet iedere verzekeraar neemt de bestaande kwalen (en gebreken) over op een aanvullende dekking. En niets is vervelender dan om aanspraak te maken op de basis voorzieningen bij maatschappij A en voor de verstrekkingen vallende onder de aanvullende dekking bij maatschappij B. Bovendien gaat het thans (met alle waarschijnlijkheid) m.b.t. de premie verschillen nog slechts om luttele bedragen per maand.

----------


## lspkbm1

Otrivinjunk. Dat is nou toch ook toevallig. Verledenweek zondag kreeg ik verschrikkelijke pijnen in mijn voorhoofd. Ik heb nog nooit eerder echte hoofdpijn gehad dus daar was ik van geschrokken. Maandagmorgen concludeerde de huisarts dat de oorzaak wellicht gelegen is in het meer dan 4 maanden lange gebruik van neusspray's. Ik kreeg als medicijn Ibnpruven met een aparte maagbeschermer. Nu een week verder kan ik zeggen dat ik zo goed als van de hoofdpijn af ben en heb ik mij voorgenomen nooit meer neusspray's en/of druppels te gebruiken anders dan op doktersvoorschrift.

----------


## Petra717

Hé hé Leontien, 

Hier ook maar ff ideetjes spuien :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ipv van de no-claim regeling een eigen risico van 150,-! 
in mijn brief van de zorgverzerkering staat dat het is om de chronische ziekten tegemoet te komen, maar is dat wel zo? met een eigen risico van 150,- :EEK!: ! Zelf ben ik chronische ziek en ga ik ervan uit dat ik die 150,- gelijk in januari al mag gaan dokken, ajaa dan ben ik er ook maar weer vanaf. Elk voordeel heeft zijn nadeel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Een ander idee... Is het een goed plan oom de eerstelijnspsychologie en de ggz opnames in het basispakket te stoppen? Terwijl je er niets ziet, van de tussen liggende hulp, zelf niet in de aanvullende verzekering? Gaat dit ten koste van degene die eerstelijns psychologie hebben gehad, en verder hulp nodig hebben, maar geen opname? 

Dit was het even voor nu!
Succes! 
Dikke Knuf, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Leontien,

Ik zie een enquete over winterdepressie wel zitten;
-wie heeft er last van en 
-hoe ga je ermee om.

Knuffel,Agnes Xx

----------


## Petra717

die is er toch al????

----------


## Agnes574

> die is er toch al????


Ist waar...effe error dan bij mij...sorry!
knuff XxXx

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik wil een enquete/discussie over de dbc-tarieven. Vragen als : is dit handig voor de patient? Maakt dit de zorg duurder? Waarom klaagt niemand hierover? Is de kennis over de achtergrond van dbc's voldoende? Zouden patienten moeten weten welke dbc zij hbben "gekregen", en op welke zorg zij daardoor recht hebben?

----------


## Mathilde-1

En nog een enquete: over de prenatale diagnostiek. Zijn de polisvoorwaarden duidelijk? Waarom verschillen die zo erg per verzekeraar? Is duidelijk dat vrouwen vanaf 38 jaar sowieso voor een vruchtwaterpunctie mogen kiezen zonder voorafgaande combinatietest?

En waarom geeft de ene zorgverzekeraar een vrouw de mogelijkheid om zwangersbegeleiding door een gynaecoloog te laten doen en kan dit bij een andere zorgverzekeraar alleen op indicatie?

----------


## Mathilde-1

En nog een enquete: wat vindt iedereen van de mogelijkheid om zelf voor een arts(specialist) te kiezen? Is dat in de praktijk wel voldoende mogelijk? Mag een ziekenhuis een arts-assistent toewijzen zonder dit te overleggen?

----------


## Mathilde-1

En nog een: Wat vinden andere patienten van het idee, dat de aptient na afloop van elk artsbezoek een kortverslagje meekrijgt? Hierin staat de klacht, de diagnose, de voorgestelde behandeling.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mathilde, dat is een goed idee van dat korte verslag, dan is het in elk geval duidelijk voor patient en arts!

----------


## Mathilde-1

Beste Luus,

Dank voor je bijval. Kun je je misschien ook in andere ideeën van mij vinden? Ik zou namelijk graag een actiegroepje/discussiegroepje willen starten, omdat ik ideeën heb, die vaak niet in overeenstemming zijn met de gevestigde patiënten-meningen (van de NPCF bijvoorbeeld). Ik zou bijvoorbeeld graag meningen willen hebben over belangrijke discussiepunten, zoals het regionale EPD. 
Zou je daar een bijdrage aan kunnen leveren en ken je meer mensen die afwijkende meningen hebben en die graag willen bespreken?

----------


## Luuss0404

Beste Mathilde,

Als reactie op jou "En nog een enquete: wat vindt iedereen van de mogelijkheid om zelf voor een arts(specialist) te kiezen? Is dat in de praktijk wel voldoende mogelijk? Mag een ziekenhuis een arts-assistent toewijzen zonder dit te overleggen?" ; Ik denk dat de meeste mensen zich prettiger zouden voelen als ze zelf een arts kunnen kiezen, maar dat dat in de praktijk niet mogelijk is, omdat alle HA vaak patientenstops hebben en niet iedereen in de mogelijkheid is om (ver) te reizen voor bepaalde onderzoeken. Ik vind dat indien mogelijk je de arts of arts-assistent dient te ontmoeten voordat hij/zij dingen gaat doen en ook eerst uitlegt wat er gebeurt. Tenminste ikzelf vind dat prettig, want dan weet ik tenminste wat er gaat gebeuren en wat voor persoon mij gaat behandelen.
Ik zou wel een bijdrage willen leveren aan jou actie/discussie groepje, ik hoop dat ik je daarbij kan helpen en als ik ergens niet iets over weet zal ik mij er in verdiepen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Een idee voor een enquete; wat vinden jullie van het testen van medicijnen, make-up en andere (medische) middelen? Vinden jullie dat het in een of ander computerprogramma getest/geanalyseerd moet worden, of dat het alleen maar op dieren en/of mensen getest moet worden? Wat zijn jullie ideeen daarover?

----------


## Mathilde-1

> Een idee voor een enquete; wat vinden jullie van het testen van medicijnen, make-up en andere (medische) middelen? Vinden jullie dat het in een of ander computerprogramma getest/geanalyseerd moet worden, of dat het alleen maar op dieren en/of mensen getest moet worden? Wat zijn jullie ideeen daarover?


Sorry Luus, dit laat ik aan de experts over. Wat mij betreft de veiligste methode en dat zijn natuurlijk dierproeven en daarna proeven op mensen. Ik vind wel dat ALTIJD de patient volledig ingelicht moet zijn. Ik heb gehoord dat nieuwe medicijnen ook wel door huisartsen worden getest (nadat ze door de eerste tests op mensen al door zijn), zonder dat de patienten dit weten. Als het ware worden hele nieuwe medicijnen voorgeschreven, waarvoor de huisarts geld krijgt, maar de patient weet dit niet. Ook moeten huisartsen hun patienten altijd inlichten als ze een vrij nieuw medicijn voorschrijven, omdat daarbij bijwerkingen op de langere duur nog helemaal niet bekend zijn. Een medicijn dat volgens mij in deze categorie viel is Arcoxia in 2003 (een pijnstiller van het type Vioxx).

----------


## Mathilde-1

> Beste Mathilde,
> 
> Als reactie op jou "En nog een enquete: wat vindt iedereen van de mogelijkheid om zelf voor een arts(specialist) te kiezen? Is dat in de praktijk wel voldoende mogelijk? Mag een ziekenhuis een arts-assistent toewijzen zonder dit te overleggen?" ; Ik denk dat de meeste mensen zich prettiger zouden voelen als ze zelf een arts kunnen kiezen, maar dat dat in de praktijk niet mogelijk is, omdat alle HA vaak patientenstops hebben en niet iedereen in de mogelijkheid is om (ver) te reizen voor bepaalde onderzoeken. Ik vind dat indien mogelijk je de arts of arts-assistent dient te ontmoeten voordat hij/zij dingen gaat doen en ook eerst uitlegt wat er gebeurt. Tenminste ikzelf vind dat prettig, want dan weet ik tenminste wat er gaat gebeuren en wat voor persoon mij gaat behandelen.
> Ik zou wel een bijdrage willen leveren aan jou actie/discussie groepje, ik hoop dat ik je daarbij kan helpen en als ik ergens niet iets over weet zal ik mij er in verdiepen.


Helaas zijn er op deze site te weinig mensen actief om een actiegroep bij elkaar te krijgen. Ook zijn er onderwerpen die ik eigenlijk niet in het openbaar bespreken wil. Zijn er mogelijkheden om dit in een besloten clunje te doen?

----------


## Agnes574

De mogelijkheid bestaat hier om een 'gebruikersgroep' op te starten (zie volledig bovenaan), waar 'gelijkgestemde zielen' kunnen praten/discussieren over één bepaald onderwerp.

----------


## Leontien

Luus, een goed idee voor een enquete. Ik ga ermee aan de slag.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Luuss0404

@Mathilde, wou je zo'n groep op een ander forum creeren of zoals Agnes aangeeft gewoon in dit forum? Ik heb zelf een heel werkstuk over dierproeven/proefdieren gemaakt en vind dat er zo min mogelijk op dieren getest moet worden, er zijn al heel veel goede alternatieven en er komen gelukkig steeds meer bij (vandaar mijn artikel bij huid "kweken 'huid' voor onderzoek" 

@ Leontien, bedankt  :Big Grin: 

Nog een idee voor een enquete of stelling na aanleiding van het artikel over de arts die 2ehands medicijnen uitdeelt. (zie nieuwsartikelen) Wat vinden jullie van het handelen van de betreffende arts?
Onder het krantenartikel zelf staan voornamelijk voorstanders van deze praktijken, maar zouden jullie 2ehands medicijnen aannemen of niet en zou er een mogelijkheid zijn om dmv zoveel mogelijk voorstanders het voor elkaar te krijgen dat er minder verspilling is en dus lagere kosten voor de hard werkende mens?

----------


## Leontien

Luus, bedank voor je laatste idee. Het onderwerp van de arts neem ik mee in een stelling. Het onderwerp over dierproeven doe ik als enquete.

Groetjes, leontien

----------


## Luuss0404

Een paar ideeën voor een enquête of stelling over;
* basispakket wat steeds meer uitgekleed wordt want de anticonceptiepil voor vrouwen boven 21 verdwijnt, mondzorg voor jongeren van 18-21 verdwijnt, hulpmiddelen als rollators, looprekjes en krukken verdwijnen ook en daarnaast komt er een eigen bijdrage van 10 euro voor wie een beroep doet op de logopedist, ergotherapeut of diëtiste als het ligt aan minister Ab Klink van Volksgezondheid. Waarschijnlijk betalen we volgend jaar met zijn allen weer meer voor een basisverzekering die weer minder dekt/verzekerd/vergoed! Wat vind men hiervan en hoe denkt men dat het in de toekomst zal gaan?
* Telegraaf, spitsnieuws.nl en nu.nl kopten allemaal met 'Minder kinderbijslag voor dikke scholieren' http://www.telegraaf.nl/buitenland/6...omlaag___.html Is het discriminatie of een zinvolle maatregel om kinderbijslag af te pakken als kinderen te dik zijn?
* refdag.nl, telegraaf.nl en nu.nl melden dat er naast het begraven of cremeren waarschijnlijk een nieuwe methode wordt geïntroduceerd om voor te kiezen na een overlijden genaamd resomeren en cryomeren wat duurzamer, milieuvriendelijker, ruimtebesparend en waarschijnlijk minder prijzig zou moeten zijn... zou iemand als dat kan hiervoor kiezen, waarom wel of niet?
http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/7...and,buitenland
* Bij medische klachten krijgen vrouwen vaker een verkeerde diagnose of een niet goed op hun situatie afgestemd medicijn. Dit komt doordat vrouwen te weinig aanwezig zijn in biomedische onderzoeken. Meer info http://www.gezondheidsnet.nl/gezondh...se-bij-vrouwen Wat vinden jullie hiervan?
* Complementaire arts werkt goedkoper http://www.gezondheidsnet.nl/medisch...erkt-goedkoper Zouden door dit bericht meer patiënten kiezen voor een complementair huisarts, ook omdat steeds meer patiënten minder goed reageren op de reguliere medicijnen en ze bij hun 'gewone' huisarts vaak niet doorverwezen naar de acupuncturist en/of geen homeopathische medicijnen krijgen voorgeschreven?

----------


## Nikky278

Misschien dat euthanasie een idee is voor een nieuwe enquete? Ben wel benieuwd hoe mensen daar over denken...

Xx

----------


## Leontien

Bedankt voor de tip. Ik zal er een enquête van maken.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## fc096114

hallo, ik vind dat de arts euthanasie mag toepassen.Wordt het geen tijd dat de patient zelf mag beslissen wanneer hij of zij het niet meer kan verdragen?Zelfs als je lid bent van waardig sterven ga ik nog een stap verder! please, mensen die op voorhand van de daken schreeuwen dat ze NIET dement door het leven verder willen, A.U.B zeg , het is dan wel hun eigen keuze, en, pas dan in dat geval euthanasie toe!!!

----------


## Dini Kuiper

Ik wil even iets vertellen over de medicijnen die je van de weekend Apotheek krijgt, of op haalt.
Ik heb in het ziekenhuis een pacemaker, ingeplant gekregen.
Ik werd Op Zaterdag ontslagen uit het ziekenhuis, maar ik moest nog wel enkele medicijnen hebben.
Omdat dit in het weekend was waren de zelfde tabletten 150% duurder, ik kreeg te horen dat dat kwam om extra personeel aan te trekken.
Ik was voor 15 tabletten ,Tambacor, normaal € 6,70 kwijt, en nu het weekend was werd het € 16.90.
Bij Albert Hein kosten de appels even veel in de hele week.
Ik wil alleen maar zeggen hoe ze met de mensen omgaan, Graaien dus
Is hier nu niets aan te doen?
Het is toch al zo'n doolhof met de medicijnen.

Sorry dat ik me hier zo boos om maak. 

Grotjes : Dini kuiper.

----------

